# Uss Iwa Jima Troop Carrier



## flahhobbies (Jan 29, 2005)

I would like to know if they have this in a model. my nephew serves on this ship.If you know contact me at [email protected]. thanks Kerry


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

The USS Iwo Jima (LHD-7) is a Wasp Class ship (http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/wasp/). There is at least one kit of the Wasp class available from Revell of Germany in 1/700 scale (http://www.ehobbies.com/mo-rvl-05062.html). If you do a Google search, you might find others.

Jay


----------

